# Grafikproblem - Bildzeilen verschieben sich - Liegt es eventuell am Monitor (Benq FP91GP)?



## GEEK (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
in einigen spielen bekomme ich Grafikfehler, vielleicht sind es ja auch keine Grafikfehler und es liegt an meinem Monitor? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, an was das denn nun liegt.

Vor Weihnachten hatte ich diese Fehler noch nicht, aber leider musste ich dann auch mein System neu aufsetzen. Nach Weihnachten hab ich mir einen neuen Monitor bei Amazon (http://www.amazon.de/FP91GP-Monitor...id=1168210762/ref=sr_11_1/302-0881134-1667217) gekauft, den Benq FP91GP. Vorher besaß ich den Samtron 76b (CRT-Monitor).
An den alten Monitor komm ich derzeit auch nicht ran, sodass ich das vergleichen könnte.
Wie in dem Film, welchen ich bei Rapidshare (Link weiter unten) geuploaded habe, kann man sehen das z.B. bei PES 6 sich das Bild in ein paar Zeilen des Monitors „verschiebt“. Dies ist natürlich unschön. Ich habe auch schon versucht via Fraps Videos und Screenshots zumachen ob man dies dort auch sehen würde, jedoch sieht man diese Fehler nicht, ich habe sie aber beim spielen gesehen. Dieses „verschieben“ passiert z.B. auch in dem Intro von NBA Live 2005, im Spiel selbst ist es mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Auch in ORF Skichallenge 07 und NFS Carbon, sowie beim DVD schauen/fernsehen habe ich diese Fehler noch nicht gesehen bzw. treten dabei nicht auf.

Liegt dies nun am Monitor (14 tage Rückgaberecht ist noch nicht abgelaufen)?
Ich habe aktuell den Catalyst 6.12 installiert, habe aber auch schon den Catalyst 6.10 (den hatte ich auch vor Weihnachten noch installiert) ausprobiert, dabei treten diese Fehler auch auf.

Ich habe das Video mit meiner Digicam aufgenommen, da wie schon weiter oben erwähnt man mit Fraps/Screenshots diese Fehler nicht sieht), dementsprechend ist auch die Qualität nicht die beste, dennoch hoffe ich das man erkennen kann welche Grafikfehler ich meine. Vor allem an der Mittellinie kann man diese erkennen (man sieht dort wie einen Streifen/Absatz der hoch/runter läuft, das ganze ist halt etwas versetzt/verschoben und passiert nicht ständig).

Falls man mein Problem nicht so richtig erkennt, versuch ich heute zum späten Nachmittag/Abend noch mal ein besseres Video zu machen.

Video unter: http://rapidshare.com/files/10716087/grafikproblem.rar.html

Mein System:
AMD Athlon XP 3000+
Sapphire Radeon 9800pro
Abit NF7 v2.0
1024 MB RAM Infineon
Creative Audigy Player


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2007)

ich vermute mal, dass es so ein kleiner versatz ist, als ob du an der unteren bildhälfte ne scheibe davor hättest, so das das bild in der mitte zu "brechen "scheint? dann aktivier mal vysnc (vertiakle synchronisation) im treibermenü deiner grafikkarte, dann is das problem weg. das ist typisch bei TFTs.

vsync passt die grafikkartensignal an die Hz-zahl an. d.h. bei den 60HZ fürTFT werden genau 60 fps "gesendet", oder falls die karte keine 60 schafft halt 30fps, mal 2 sind auch 60. könnte sein, dass das bild dadurch etwas "zäher" wirkt, aber da gewhnt man sich schnell dran, und es ist kein ruckeln.


----------



## Iceman (8. Januar 2007)

Ich hab das Video nicht angesehen, aber deine Beschreibung klingt nach Tearing. Schalt mal die Vertikale Synchronisation im Treiber ein. Der Effekt ist auf Screenshots nicht zu sehen. 
Tearing tritt auf, wenn die Bilddaten die die Grafikkarte liefert so schnell wie möglich auf den Bildschirm gebracht werden. Ist das Rendern eines Bildes abgeschlossen, das des nächsten Bildes aber noch nicht ganz, aber Vsync ausgeschaltet wird der fertig gerenderte Teil bereits dargestellt. Zwischen den zwei Teilbildern ist dann ein deutlicher Bruch zu sehen, wenn zwischen den Bildern was passiert ist, du dich beispielsweise im Spiel bewegt hast.
Die Vertikale Synchronisation behebt dies, ist diese aktiv werden nur noch so viele Bilder ausgegeben wie auch, mit der Bildwiderholfrequenz des Monitors, dargestellt werden können. Bei 60Hz also 60 Bilder in der Sekunde.
Ein Problem tritt dann allerdings auf, wenn dein PC diese 60 Bilder nicht liefern kann. Dann wird die Anzahl der dargestellten Bilder halbiert und alle "überflüssigen" Bilder verworfen. Im Extremfall kann das Spiel also mit Vsync ruckeln obwohl es ohne noch flüssig laufen würde.

Ich hab auch vor kurzem auf nen TFT gewechselt und die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich auf diesem das Tearing besser sehe als auf einem CRT, vielleicht gehts dir ähnlich.


----------



## GEEK (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Nun hab ich im Catalyst Control Center unter -> 3D -> all settungs-> Wait for vertical refresh den Schieberegler auf Quality/Always On geschoben, doch leider besteht dieses "verschieben" weiterhin und hat sich auch kein bisschen verbessert.
Desweiteren habe ich unter -> Display Options -> 3D Refresh Rate Override "same as desktop" eingestellt.

Könnte es doch am Monitor liegen oder gibt es noch weitere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten?
PES 6 bietet selber auch keine Möglichkeit V-Sync zu aktivieren.

(Ob das nun ein kleiner Versatz ist kann ich nicht so richtig beurteilen. Für mich ist das schon ein sehr großer Versatz, der mich ziemlich stört.)


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2007)

GEEK am 08.01.2007 00:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
> Nun hab ich im Catalyst Control Center unter -> 3D -> all settungs-> Wait for vertical refresh den Schieberegler auf Quality/Always On geschoben, doch leider besteht dieses "verschieben" weiterhin und hat sich auch kein bisschen verbessert


 bist auch auf "apply" und dann erst "o.k" gegangen?




> Desweiteren habe ich unter -> Display Options -> 3D Refresh Rate Override "same as desktop" eingestellt.


stell da einfach 60 ein und gut is.




der versatz is schon grob, aber es ist halt "nur" eine zeile und nicht gleich ein block über 1/3 des bildschirms, so meint ich das


----------



## GEEK (8. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 08.01.2007 00:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GEEK am 08.01.2007 00:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ich hätte vielleicht auch neustarten sollen, nun hab ich dies getan und es hat sich schon verbessert auch wenn es im Gegensatz zu dem CRT noch "schlechter" aussieht, aber damit lässt sich (evt. doch) leben.

Vielen Dank & Gute Nacht!


----------

